# Guillow's Avenger



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

In progress.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good. Ive built a few Gillows kits. The paint really makes them fly like a rock.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah might just be a ceiling hanger!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am currently working on Guillows P-51 Mustang I am thinking about using aluminum foil to cover it on top of the tissue. I may also paint it as a "REDTAIL"


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds interesting!Let me know how it works out with the foil!


----------

